# Jak zainstalować GNOME 2.16?

## gentooxic

Chciałbym zainstalować GNOME 2.16, jest już takowe dostępne.

Ale nie specjalnie wiem jak, w portage nie ma ebuild'a do tej wersji GNOME - więc co w takim przypadku?, poczekać na ebuild'y - jak długo? (~x86).

Instalował już ktoś?

----------

## jey

Pierwszy topic na desktop environments 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-13.html

Overlay ten nie ma jeszcze kompletnych ebuildow dla gnome, mysle ze warto sprawdzac bo te dane moga zmieniac sie z godziny na godzine.

Moze jestem w bledzie ale nowe gnome powinno pojawic sie lada moment w portage, bedzie co prawda zamaskowane ale od czego mamy pliki konfiguracyjne  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Klekot

```
* gnome-extra/gnome-utils

     Available versions:  1.4.1.2 2.12.2 2.14.0 [M]2.16.0

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         Utilities for the Gnome2 desktop
```

Jak nie ma jak jest w portage? Posyncuj.

----------

## RAIH

http://mir2.ovh.net/gentoo-portage/gnome-base/gnome-desktop/gnome-desktop-2.16.0.ebuild

----------

## piotruspan

Poczekaj jeszcze trochę, aż będzie w ~x86

Cierpliwości !  :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

 *Klekot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * gnome-extra/gnome-utils
> 
> ...

 

hm, ale gnome utils to jeden pakiet, do tego 3 megowy. gnome dalej jest tylko w wersji 2.14 r2 bodajze. wydaje mi sie ze w sklad gnoma powinno jednak wchodzic wiecej pakietow ;] ale moge sie mylic

----------

## jey

 *Klekot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * gnome-extra/gnome-utils
> 
> ...

 

Sprawdz reszte gnomowych zaleznosci, zrozumiesz

----------

## wodzik

faktycznie. wszystkie programy z gnoma sa juz w wersji 2.16. oprocz samego gnoma. ale gnome-utils zainstalowalo mi sie bez zadnych zaleznosci i bez przebudowywania czegokolwiek ;/

----------

## piotruspan

No już masz Gnome 2.16 w portage : -) hard masked.

Dopisz "kilka" linijek do package.unmask i kompiluj !

Ja zaraz zapuszczam kompilację i idę spać... (tak, wiem - jest 8.30 rano).

----------

## wodzik

w sumie mozna przerobic ebuilda od gnoma 2.14, ale komu by sie chcialo, jak niedlugo bedzie w portage ;] bo samemu wyszukiwac paczki jakie wchodza w sklad gnoma to ja dziekuje ;]

--------EDIT--------

pozatym codziennie dochodza nowe paczki z goma 2.16. np dzis dopiero jest w portage gnome-screensaver. dodsam ze syncuje codziennie, a wczoraj CHYBA go nie bylo

od raku: ort.

----------

## piotruspan

Niestety, u mnie wywaliło się na 14 pakiecie ze 159.

Zaraz będę badał o co chodzi, może coś jeszcze z tego będzie.

----------

## arsen

Jak dokonujecie upgrade z 2.14.2 do 2.16 to możecie mieć właśnie błędy, kilka libsów zmieniło nazwy w /usr/lib i trzeba było kilka dowiązań zrobić. Ostatecznie gnome 2.16 działa bez problemów u mnie.

----------

## wodzik

od dzis mozna zrobic emerge gnome i powinno pojsc ;] potrzeba miec jednak dosc wypasny /etc/portage/package.unmask:

```
gnome-base/gnome

>=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.8.0

>=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.16.0

>=media-gfx/eog-2.16.0.1

>=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.16.0.1

>=x11-libs/libxklavier-2.91

>=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.15.4

>=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.15.91

>=x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.1

>=app-editors/gedit-2.16.0

>=dev-python/pygtk-2.9.7

>=dev-python/pygobject-2.12.1

>=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16

>=x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.8.0

>=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.15.90

>=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.15.3

>=gnome-base/nautilus-2.15.3

>=gnome-base/eel-2.15.92

>=x11-libs/libwnck-2.15.5

>=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.5.0

>=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.8.24

>=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-monikers-2.15.3

>=gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.0

>=media-video/totem-2.16.0

>=x11-misc/alacarte-0.10

>=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.15

>=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.16.0

>=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.0

>=media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.0

>=app-admin/sabayon-2.12.4

>=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.16.0

>=gnome-base/gdm-2.16.0

>=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.16.0

>=x11-libs/vte-0.13.4

>=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.16.0

>=gnome-base/control-center-2.15.4

>=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.7

>=mail-client/evolution-2.8.0

>=net-libs/libsoup-2.2.96

>=gnome-extra/zenity-2.16.0

>=app-arch/file-roller-2.16.0

>=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.16.0

>=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.16.0

>=gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.16.0

>=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.12.0

>=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.8.0

>=gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.15.0

>=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.15.92

>=www-client/epiphany-2.16.0

>=x11-libs/pango-1.14.3

>=gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.16.0

>=gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.16.0

>=gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.8.0

>=gnome-extra/yelp-2.16.0

>=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.0

>=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.16.0

>=gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0

>=x11-wm/metacity-2.16.0

>=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.16.0

>=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.16.1

>=gnome-base/orbit-2.14.3

>=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0

>=app-admin/pessulus-2.16.0

>=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.16.0

>=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.16.0

>=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.16.0

>=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.16.0

```

jak ktos wie co robi mozna ryzykowac ;]

----------

